# Calibrator advise



## wazabees (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all!
 I was hoping some of you who properly calibrate your monitors might be able to help me. I've been looking around for the right solution for me. So, here are a few questions. 

 Is the X-Rite Eye-One Display 2 the same as X-Rite Eye-One LT, just with different software? Or is the LT one a firmware 'crippled' version of the Display 2?

 I'm thinking of getting the Eye-One calibrator and either the basICColor Display 4 or the SpectraView II software. This is to calibrate a NEC SpectraView 269' monitor. I'm assuming the basICColor software is better as it allows me to calibrate other brands of monitors? Or do I have it wrong? 

 Sorry for the confusing post!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 3, 2009)

The LT is exactly the same hardware with slightly crippled software. The LR and the BasICColor software is great, and yes it'll let you calibrate other monitors too. I have a vague recollection that the SpectraView software will allow you to use the hardware calibration on the 269', but I couldn't say for sure on that one. Either way, yes, the LR rather than the Display2 will do fine if you're using other software.


----------

